# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κατασκευή κλούβας στην ταράτσα!

## stam72

Καλημέρα σε όλα τα μέλη, θα ήθελα την άποψη σας ή ανυπάρχει προσωπική εμπειρία σχετικά με τη δυνατότητα δημιουργίας κλούβας 2χ2στην ταράτσα 3οροφου κτιρίου. Η κλούβα θα έχει πλάτη στοδωμάτιο του μηχανοστασίου του ανελκυστήρα. Η πρόσοψη της κλούβας θα έχεικατεύθυνση προς ανατολή. Για οροφή θα βάλω πάνελ πολυουρεθάνης 4cm και από πάνω θα βάλωεπιπλέον και δίχτυ σκίασης τουλάχιστον για τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες καθώς και ένα τεντόπανο. Για τοχειμώνα η κλούβα θα κλείνει με κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης και από τις τρεις πλευρές,ενώ θα μένει ανοιχτή μόνο η ανατολική πλευρά. Το καλοκαίρι για λόγους αερισμού θα είναι ανοιχτή και από τις 3 πλευρές.   Ξέχασα να διευκρινίσω ότι μέσα θαβάλλω παπαγαλάκια budgerigars και μερικά εγγλέζικα παπαγαλάκια, ενώ σε διπλανό χώρο θα έχω cockatiels. Από του χρόνου την άνοιξησκέφτομαι να ασχοληθώ και με την εκτροφή καρδερίνας. Πιστεύετε ότι θα υπάρχειπρόβλημα ειδικά με τους καλοκαιρινούς καύσωνες? Δεκτή κάθε πρόταση ή συμβουλήγια βελτίωση της κατασκευής. 
Σκέφτομαι επειδή λείπω πολλές ώρες λόγω δουλειάς,  να συνδέσω τις ποτίστρες με το αυτόματο πότισμα για την ανανέωση του νερού κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας ώστε να υπάρχει πάντα διαθέσιμο φρέσκο νερό.   Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## VASSILIOS

> Η  πρόσοψη της κλούβας θα έχεικατεύθυνση προς ανατολή.


Φιλε Σταματη οσο αφορα την κλουβα καλο θα ειναι η ανοιχτη πλευρα να  ειναι αυτη προς τον νοτια γιατι αν παρω παραδειγμα το δικο μου σπιτι ο  Ανατολικος και Βορειοανατολικος ''ξυριζουν'' τον χειμωνα.




> Για οροφή θα βάλω  πάνελ πολυουρεθάνης 4cm και από πάνω θα βάλωεπιπλέον και δίχτυ σκίασης  τουλάχιστον για τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες καθώς και ένα τεντόπανο.


Αν μπορεις μεταξυ πανελ και τεντοπανου να υπαρχει κενο, θα ειναι ακομα καλυτερα.




> Ξέχασα  να διευκρινίσω ότι μέσα θαβάλλω παπαγαλάκια budgerigars και μερικά  εγγλέζικα παπαγαλάκια, ενώ σε διπλανό χώρο θα έχω cockatiels. Από του  χρόνου την άνοιξησκέφτομαι να ασχοληθώ και με την εκτροφή καρδερίνας.


Παπαγαλακια με καρδερινες στον ιδιο χωρο?

----------


## jk21

θα ελεγα να κοιτα απλα νοτιοανατολικα ,για να εχει αμεσο ηλιο οσο ειναι ακομα χαμηλα  .Ειδικα αν εχει και καρδερινες . ουτε ανατολικα για τον λογο που σου λεει ο βασιλης ,ουτε νοτια γιατι θα εχεις ηλιο πολλες ωρες 


αν βαλεις πανελ ,τοτε αρκει το διχτυ .το πανελ κρατα καλη δροσια απο μονο του .Αν ηταν απλα πολυκαρβονικο τοτε θα ηθελε και τα αλλα που λες 

το καλοκαιρι θα εχεις 1000 % διχτυ σκιαστρο γυρω γυρω ,αν θες να μην ζεματιστουν τα πουλια 

δες εδω  *Κατασκευή προστατευμένου χώρου -μίνι εκτροφείου για τα πουλιά μου*το χειμωνα μπορεις αντι κοντρα πλακε ,για να μην πεσει πολυ ο φωτισμος ,να βαλεις και χοντρο ναυλον

----------


## stam72

> Φιλε Σταματη οσο αφορα την κλουβα καλο θα ειναι η ανοιχτη πλευρα να  ειναι αυτη προς τον νοτια γιατι αν παρω παραδειγμα το δικο μου σπιτι ο  Ανατολικος και Βορειοανατολικος ''ξυριζουν'' τον χειμωνα.
> Αν μπορεις μεταξυ πανελ και τεντοπανου να υπαρχει κενο, θα ειναι ακομα καλυτερα.
> Παπαγαλακια με καρδερινες στον ιδιο χωρο?


ok σχετικά με την πλευρά που θα μείνει ανοιχτή το χειμώνα έχω χρόνο να το σκεφτώ, μέχρι το χειμώνα. Πιο πολύ με προβληματίζει το θέμα θερμοκρασίας σε περίοδο καύσωνα. Επειδή πάνω από το πάνελ έχω βάλει τεντόπανο σε απόσταση 30-40 εκ και από πάνω δίχτυ σκίασης, ουσιαστικά έχω πετύχει 100% σκιά στο χώρο που είναι τα πουλιά γιατί η επιφάνεια που καλύπτει το δίχτυ είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη από την επιφάνεια της κλούβας, όμως περιμετρικά η κλούβα είναι ανοιχτή και δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τη ζέστη που θα φτάνει από τις ακάλυπτες πλευρές π.χ από αντανάκλαση του ηλίο στην πλάκα της ταράτσας. Πιστεύω με τον επαρκή αερισμό που επιτυγχάνεται και από τις 3 πλευρές να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα. 
Όσο για τις καρδερίνες, αν τελικά προχωρήσω θα είναι σε ξεχωριστή γειτονική κλούβα στον ίδιο χώρο.

----------


## stam72

> θα ελεγα να κοιτα απλα νοτιοανατολικα ,για να εχει αμεσο ηλιο οσο ειναι ακομα χαμηλα  .Ειδικα αν εχει και καρδερινες . ουτε ανατολικα για τον λογο που σου λεει ο βασιλης ,ουτε νοτια γιατι θα εχεις ηλιο πολλες ωρες 
> 
> αν βαλεις πανελ ,τοτε αρκει το διχτυ .το πανελ κρατα καλη δροσια απο μονο του .Αν ηταν απλα πολυκαρβονικο τοτε θα ηθελε και τα αλλα που λες 
> το καλοκαιρι θα εχεις 1000 % διχτυ σκιαστρο γυρω γυρω ,αν θες να μην ζεματιστουν τα πουλια 
> 
> δες εδω  *Κατασκευή προστατευμένου χώρου -μίνι εκτροφείου για τα πουλιά μου*
> 
> το χειμωνα μπορεις αντι κοντρα πλακε ,για να μην πεσει πολυ ο φωτισμος ,να βαλεις και χοντρο ναυλον


Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

αν κατάλαβα καλά προτείνεις εκτός από την οροφή να βάλω δίχτυ σκίασης και περιμετρικά? δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα με τον αερισμό ειδικά το καλοκαίρι?  
Στη δική σου κατασκευή με το πάνελ οροφής έχεις ποτέ μετρήσει θερμοκρασία σε περίοδο καύσωνα?

----------


## jk21

Δημητρης ...    :winky: 


οχι δεν εχω βαλει θερμομετρο ,αλλα μπορω να σου πω οτι ενω εξω δεν στεκεσαι δυο λεπτα ,μολις μπαινω απο κατω ,ειναι σωστη οαση .Δεν παρατηρησα ποτε πουλια ,να εχουν τη χαρακτηριστικη εικονα με ανοιχτα τα στοματα ,οταν κανει πολυ ζεστη .Σημαντικοτατο ρολο παιζει το διχτυ στα πλαγια .Ναι αυτο προτεινω .Κοβει καθε αντηλια και εξασφαλιζει δροσια ,ενω δεν κοβει το δροσερο ρευμα αερα που περνα μεσα του .Σιγουρα χωρις αυτο ,το πανελ δεν θα ειχε τετοια αποδοση .Σιγουρα αν ειναι ευκολο σε σενα και εχεις να το στηριξεις σταθερα (θα εχεις εντονη κοντρα στον ανεμο και κυματοειδη ταλαντωση ) μπορεις να το βαλεις και πανω απο το πανελ .Τοτε θα ειναι ακομη πιο δροσερα , οχι μονο εκει ,αλλα και στους γυρω χωρους .Τις καρδερινες θα τις εχεις σιγουρα σε χωρο ,οπου θα μπορεις να βαλεις πολλες εναλλακτικες φωλιες ,που να εχουν ομως παντα προσβαση στην ανατολη , παροτι θα ειναι  σε διαφορετικα σημεια .

----------


## stam72

> Δημητρης ...   
> 
> 
> οχι δεν εχω βαλει θερμομετρο ,αλλα μπορω να σου πω οτι ενω εξω δεν στεκεσαι δυο λεπτα ,μολις μπαινω απο κατω ,ειναι σωστη οαση .Δεν παρατηρησα ποτε πουλια ,να εχουν τη χαρακτηριστικη εικονα με ανοιχτα τα στοματα ,οταν κανει πολυ ζεστη .Σημαντικοτατο ρολο παιζει το διχτυ στα πλαγια .Ναι αυτο προτεινω .Κοβει καθε αντηλια και εξασφαλιζει δροσια ,ενω δεν κοβει το δροσερο ρευμα αερα που περνα μεσα του .Σιγουρα χωρις αυτο ,το πανελ δεν θα ειχε τετοια αποδοση .Σιγουρα αν ειναι ευκολο σε σενα και εχεις να το στηριξεις σταθερα (θα εχεις εντονη κοντρα στον ανεμο και κυματοειδη ταλαντωση ) μπορεις να το βαλεις και πανω απο το πανελ .Τοτε θα ειναι ακομη πιο δροσερα , οχι μονο εκει ,αλλα και στους γυρω χωρους .Τις καρδερινες θα τις εχεις σιγουρα σε χωρο ,οπου θα μπορεις να βαλεις πολλες εναλλακτικες φωλιες ,που να εχουν ομως παντα προσβαση στην ανατολη , παροτι θα ειναι  σε διαφορετικα σημεια .


Δημήτρη και εγώ αυτό έχω παρατηρήσει, ότι εκτός δεν στέκεσαι ούτε λεπτό, ειδικά τις ζεστές ώρεα, ενώ κάτω από το πάνελ έχει αρκετή δροσιά σε συνδυασμό με τον αερισμό του χώρου αφού είναι ανοιχτός περιμετρικά. θα δοκιμάσω να βάλω δίχτυ στη μια πλευρά που τη βλέπει ο ήλιο το μεσημέρι για να προστατεύσω από την αντηλιά και από από ρεύματα αέρα. Την ανατολική λέω να την αφήσω χωρίς δίχτυ, ώστε να βλέπει μέρος της κλούβας ο ήλιος κατά τις πρωινές ώρες που δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ζέστης.

----------


## jk21

το καλοκαιρι θα εχεις προβλημα και στην ανατολη ,μετα τις 10 το πρωι .Μια χαρα μπαινει ο ηλιος και με το σκιαστρο .Βαλε αν θες απο κει ,αυτο με την αραιη πλεξη .Στις αλλες μεριες θα παρεις το πυκνο που ειναι πολυ καλυτερο και σε αντοχη και σε απορροφηση του ηλιου

----------


## stam72

> το καλοκαιρι θα εχεις προβλημα και στην ανατολη ,μετα τις 10 το πρωι .Μια χαρα μπαινει ο ηλιος και με το σκιαστρο .Βαλε αν θες απο κει ,αυτο με την αραιη πλεξη .Στις αλλες μεριες θα παρεις το πυκνο που ειναι πολυ καλυτερο και σε αντοχη και σε απορροφηση του ηλιου


οκ δεκτή η συμβουλή σου και σε ευχαριστώ πού! Θα ασχοληθώ μέσα στο ΣΚ με τις σχετικές εργασίες και θα ανεβασω φωτό μόλις τελειώσω.

----------


## stam72

> το καλοκαιρι θα εχεις προβλημα και στην ανατολη ,μετα τις 10 το πρωι .Μια χαρα μπαινει ο ηλιος και με το σκιαστρο .Βαλε αν θες απο κει ,αυτο με την αραιη πλεξη .Στις αλλες μεριες θα παρεις το πυκνο που ειναι πολυ καλυτερο και σε αντοχη και σε απορροφηση του ηλιου


Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα του χώρου που είχα διαμορφώσει στην ταράτσα για τις κλούβες μου. Θα προσπαθήσω μέσα στο Σ/Κ να αναρτήσω φωτό του χώρου που τον είχα διαμορφώσει το χώρο ως εξής: 
Πάνελ πολυουρεθάνης στην οροφή και από πάνω και περιμετρικά είχα βάλει δίχτυ σκίασης. Μέσα στο χώρο έχω μια κλούβα 2χ1χ1 όπου φιλοξενώ τα cockatiels, μια μικρότερη 1x1x1 για τα lovebirds και μια 1x1x1 για τα budgies.
Το καλοκαίρι το περάσαμε μια χαρά χωρίς καμία απώλεια λόγω ζέστης ή άλλα ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα. Τώρα εν όψη χειμώνα έχω βάλει γύρω από τις κλούβες ναύλον για επιπλέον προστασία από τον αέρα. Το θέμα μου είναι αν θα πρέπει να βγάλω το περιμετρικό δίχτυ σκίασης για να βλέπει τις κλούβες ο ήλιος. Βέβαια το δίχτυ παρέχει επιπλέον προστασία όταν φυσάει δυνατός αέρας και επιπλέον αποτρέπει να μπαίνουν στο χώρο άλλα πουλιά (σπουργίτια, περιστέρια, δεκαοχτούρες κλπ) και επικίνδυνα αρπαχτικά.

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι το πιο σωστο ,αλλα εγω δεν το βγαζω

----------


## stam72

> δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι το πιο σωστο ,αλλα εγω δεν το βγαζω


Μάλλον δεν θα το βγάλω ούτε εγώ, θα δοκιμάσω να βγάλω το περιμετρικό δίχτυ, κάθε τόσο (π.χ Σ/Κ) για μερικές ώρες όταν δεν θα φυσάει και θα δω αντίδραση των πουλιών. Θα σας κρατήσω ενήμερους.

----------

